# roof overhang knee brace design



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=E5S9qrSNxx0C&pg=PA145&dq=framing+barge+lookouts&lr= My 

Craftsman look-outs are 6" in from the house corners, not on the corner trim. 

Measure the over-hang on roof, build the bracket 3" longer. 

Do not notch anywhere on bracket, as per picture, not necessary. Make your seat cut in the barge rafter 3-1/2" wide. Slip the premade bracket up, nail or Timberlock screw into place. Be safe, G


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks man.
so you'd make the brackets out of 4X4 material?
is it OK to use green oak? i've got a bunch of scrap left over from a job.
just pre prime it all?

thanks.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I would not use green anything, as it will shrink and open the joints. Mine are made from 4x4, then painted. 45* the nose all around, leaving a 1"x1" blunt point. Be safe, G


----------



## gmoening (Jun 6, 2011)

What should the spacing between brackets be?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Depends on the roof load and barge rafter size; http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5729133325/in/[email protected]/

http://www.flickr.com/groups/craftsman/

Gary


----------

